# Problems when updating the system



## andrewm659 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm getting the following error when trying to run `pkg update`


```
root@asm-monitoring01:~ # pkg update
Shared object "libpkg.so.3" not found, required by "pkg"
root@asm-monitoring01:~ #
```


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 28, 2015)

You might try `pkg-static bootstrap -f` to force a re-installation of ports-mgmt/pkg.


----------

